# Manuals for 722 & 612 plus Q on networking



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

Where can I find user manuals for the vip 612 and vip 722? I read the some in the stickied section but I'm newbie enough to need the owner's manual first before I can decipher the stickied info... :lol: 

I recall reading in the past that the phone connection would be waived on the 722 if it was connected to a network. Is that option still available and how well does it work?

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

IDRick said:


> Where can I find user manuals for the vip 612 and vip 722? I read the some in the stickied section but I'm newbie enough to need the owner's manual first before I can decipher the stickied info... :lol:
> 
> I recall reading in the past that the phone connection would be waived on the 722 if it was connected to a network. Is that option still available and how well does it work?
> 
> ...


ViP722
ViP612
Click on Receiver Information >User Guide

Connect the Ethernet connection from the ViP to a Broadband Router with an Internet connection.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

Ken, thanks for the links! That's all I need to do is make the connection between my router and the 722? Sounds easy! Do I have to lower my security level at all? The installer will install the software for me or give me detailed directions? I'm not a computer novice but I've not set up this connection before... 

thanks,

Rick


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If your router is configured for DHCP you should be good to go and it does not require hooking up on installing any software. As far as security level, unless you did something like secure your network via MAC address you should be good.


----------

